

The longest list of CSS frameworks you probably ever seen - vladocar
http://www.libhound.com/web-development/user-interfaces/longest-list-of-css-frameworks

======
mlLK
Call me old fashion, but whatever happened to grok, learn, read, write, and
eventually knowing how to do what you want? I'm not trying to say that CSS
frameworks have no potential or aren't interesting, in fact I'm not going to
say anything at all; instead, I'm speculating that probably 2/3 of the people
downloading and using them are doing it wrong since they see these
_frameworks_ as an answer to not knowing _how to do_ what they want.

~~~
jhancock
I"ve studied CSS for years and find CSS frameworks useful, particularly in
that I don't need to recall all the cross-browser quirks. Currently, I use
Blueprint with Compass driving the generation. This gives me a lot of
flexibility and more readable code than if I were wrangling directly with CSS
for all of it.

~~~
nopassrecover
Yeah for cross-browser handling it's very nice but like any abstraction it's
nice to know how it works for those times you have to get down and fix some
leaking problem.

------
nopassrecover
This probably comes up a bit but what is the advantage of a CSS framework that
provides a heavily pixel focused grid system for quick prototyping over say
tables? I prefer CSS by far to tables (so much that I don't use tables for
layout anymore) but it seems like these grids are just CSS tables, and with
the overhead etc. if you are designing in a table mentality you may as well
use tables.

------
hieronymusN
CSS frameworks like this can be useful and harmful at the same time, depending
on what your goals are. If you need to prototype something fast they can be
invaluable. But they can also become a straight jacket and require littering
your layout with what are in effect, as nopassrecover mentioned, almost table
cells (especially with 960.gs). All these non-semantic divs with proprietary
id's break down the concept of separating content from layout. So when you
want to move away from the CSS framework in the future (to say, accommodate
some specialized ad unit or something) you have to go through the pain of re-
writing your layouts. You have to judge how extensible the layout needs to be
in the future when deciding to use these or not.

------
darrenfauth
I like using Blueprint CSS because it helps me design my sites in a true grid
layout. Right now I am all about grids and really think they are a pleasing
layout.

My experience with CSS is very high and I have cut my teeth writing barebones
layouts innumerable times. So, I don't feel like I am cheating or using the
framework to do something for me I don't know how to do on my own. It is a
tool that accomplishes my goal a lot faster.

Plus, as content needs evolve on a site, I have the framework that makes it
easier to add content divs that play nice with my existing markup. For example
if I want to create a nice (1/3) (1/3) (1/3) set of columns below my main
content div...the framework has solid classes to do that without me fighting
browser issues.

